# ED Pros and Cons



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

What is the #1 pro and #1 con from your experience? Just one of each, please.


----------



## jlukja (Jun 20, 2012)

Pro - Driving in Europe

Con - Waiting for weeks to get it redelivered (while the warranty clock is ticking).


----------



## cheikh82 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> What is the #1 pro and #1 con from your experience? Just one of each, please.


Pro: too many pros,but since you've asked for one, i will say to be able to drive around Europe visiting family in my own car.

Con: the long wait you have to endure to get the car back in the States


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

Everything they said... Just do it!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Pro: driving in the Alps

Con: I'm spoiled for life. Can't imagine buying a car any other way.


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

Pro: the welt experience
Con: waiting for the car


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Pro: Driving the car where it was designed to be driven (Autobahn, Alps)
Con: @3ismgic# +1...spoiled for life.


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

Pro: Driving alps in your own performance car where people understand driving.
Cons: The wait. - I described to some local BMW fans as: A kid a Christmas. Patiently waited for "Christmas Day", then opened up my favorite toy, played with it, and just when I start figuring out all the special attachments, it's been taken away, and all I can do is look at the empty box it came in for 8 weeks.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

jlukja said:


> Pro - Driving in Europe
> 
> Con - Waiting for weeks to get it redelivered (while the warranty clock is ticking).


+1!

Pro -








Con -  wait


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Pro: Everything about the entire trip from the planning, the delivery experience, and the road trip, particularly driving on the Autobahn.

Con: The wait for the car to be re-delivered. (Oh, and the disappointment of not being able to drive on the Nurburgring Nordschleife due to an untimely flat tire.)


----------



## gordon999 (Apr 2, 2012)

pro: driving through europe, where it is designed to be driven; during longish wait, learned everything about car transportation between Europe and the US
con: waiting for the next ED experience, hoping the Welt won't look too long in the tooth in 2-3 years


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

The trip
The wait.
The former far outweighs the latter.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I started this thread is because I've been wanting to do an ED for at least 10 years. And, after reading everyone's experiences,* I think the WAIT is the deal killer*. I know everyone enjoyed their trip to Germany and EU, and driving their cars on the autobahn. I have been to Germany and EU too many times to get excited, with the exception of driving my own car on the autobahn, but that alone does not excite me enough to overcome the wait. How long, 6-8 weeks? 

Edit: Now if that F80 M3 is sweet enough, maybe I will change my mind.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Pro: Autobahn
Con: The wait. (Do I hear an echo?)


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

Dave 330i said:


> I started this thread is because I've been wanting to do an ED for at least 10 years. And, after reading everyone's experiences,* I think the WAIT is the deal killer*. I know everyone enjoyed their trip to Germany and EU, and driving their cars on the autobahn. I have been to Germany and EU too many times to get excited, with the exception of driving my own car on the autobahn, but that alone does not excite me enough to overcome the wait. How long, 6-8 weeks?
> 
> Edit: Now if that F80 M3 is sweet enough, maybe I will change my mind.


So far, 5+ weeks since 09/08 drop off. Plus the 2 or so weeks between paying for the car and ED. The wait does suck. If it's totally impossible to have the wait (there are options, such as short term leases with car rental companies) then ED will not be for you. But the experience.... oh the experience.... One of a kind. So jealous of people here that have done ED more than once. :thumbup:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned.
When doing an ED you get the exact car you want. The majority of domestic deliveries are off the lot or from regional stock. If you want to spec a car you're going to have to wait that way too.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave 330i said:


> I started this thread is because I've been wanting to do an ED for at least 10 years. And, after reading everyone's experiences,* I think the WAIT is the deal killer*. I know everyone enjoyed their trip to Germany and EU, and driving their cars on the autobahn. I have been to Germany and EU too many times to get excited, with the exception of driving my own car on the autobahn, but that alone does not excite me enough to overcome the wait. How long, 6-8 weeks?
> 
> Edit: Now if that F80 M3 is sweet enough, maybe I will change my mind.


If you order a car you actually have the same wait. The only difference is you whet your appetite by seeing it early and driving it on the autobahn etc. I left my car on October 3 and it will be in california nov 14. If production completed on a special order from October 7 on it would have been on the same boat. Don't let the wait be a deal breaker.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> What is the #1 pro and #1 con from your experience? Just one of each, please.


Pro - being on a European vacation in a luxury performance car. Having driven in Europe in a "normal" rental car, the difference is night and day, particularly during "fun" driving opportunities.

Con - waiting for an undefined length of time to get your car back. Painful.

However, I may never buy another car any other way. The experience is just too fantastic.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> How long, 6-8 weeks?
> 
> Edit: Now if that F80 M3 is sweet enough, maybe I will change my mind.


Our redelivery was 8 weeks to the day. I'm also on the West Coast so it's two weeks less if you live on the East Coast, but you don't list a valid location, so I can't say.

That 8 weeks also included the Independence Day Holiday (US Customs made that into a 4-day holiday!), a broken sprinkler that shut down the VDC in Oxnard for a day, and the replacement of a somewhat rare wheel that the VDC didn't stock which took a couple extra days.

I'm waiting for the F82 M4 and we'll do ED on that the first May/June after it's released. :thumbup:


----------



## gator15 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dave 330i said:


> I started this thread is because I've been wanting to do an ED for at least 10 years. And, after reading everyone's experiences,* I think the WAIT is the deal killer*. I know everyone enjoyed their trip to Germany and EU, and driving their cars on the autobahn. I have been to Germany and EU too many times to get excited, with the exception of driving my own car on the autobahn, but that alone does not excite me enough to overcome the wait. How long, 6-8 weeks?
> 
> Edit: Now if that F80 M3 is sweet enough, maybe I will change my mind.


I understand that the wait isn't for everyone. However, there is nothing like the anticipation of seeing your car for the first time at the Welt. The customer service experience is top-notch, everyone at the Welt treats you like you are BMW's best customer. Like others have said, it is the only way I will ever buy a car again; taking delivery at a local dealer just can't compare.

As for the wait, it took me exactly six weeks and six days. I am on the east coast and took re-delivery at the Performance Center (which added another two weeks of waiting). I would not trade the experience for anything, the wait was well worth it. Further, you will have to wait about that same amount of time if you order the car, the only way not to wait is if you buy from dealer inventory.


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

Funny, no one mentioned the savings on the price of the car. Dave, dont think, just do. You have the typical paralysis by analysis. It's a virtual lock guarantee you will be happy you did.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

gator15 said:


> As for the wait, it took me exactly six weeks and six days. I am on the east coast and took re-delivery at the Performance Center (which added another two weeks of waiting).


So was that 6 weeks + 2 weeks, or 4 weeks + 2 weeks with PCD? Just wondering cause I'm about to lose my mind from all this [email protected]!


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Cost savings are good, for sure but I'd still do ED on a P-Car where they charge you extra for it (in my bucket list). 

Experience trumps money savings IMHO.


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

#1 Pro - It is very hard to pick one thing... but I would say "being treated like Royalty at the Welt"
#1 Con - Having to deal with rude/bad/undisciplined American drivers after returning from Germany


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, we're currently waiting for re-delivery of our bimmer and I can say that the memories of our trip were so awesome that I'm not really missing the vehicle much.

Once we have our car, the memory of the wait will fade but the memory of our car, driven where it was designed to be driven, the beautiful scenery, the people, wow.

Con: Having to wait three years before our next ED. The idea of visiting Europe now without our own personal car seems strange.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Pro - everything about the trip
Con - having to come home to reality


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> Just one of each, please.


Pro:










Con:
BMW UK doesn't offer Munich Delivery. We are no longer eligible.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> I started this thread is because I've been wanting to do an ED for at least 10 years. And, after reading everyone's experiences,* I think the WAIT is the deal killer*.


I've said many times, ED isn't for everyone, or even most people. Redelivery takes more patience than the average American has, give that they seem to buy a new car the same day they start shopping for one. Just look at how many threads there are of people virtually pacing back and forth waiting for their cars.

For me, from the day I ordered the car to when I parked it in my garage was 6 months. My redelivery was screwed up slightly by me going on a 2 week business trip the day before my car reached the dealership.

I've been to Germany a few times, but I still wouldn't buy a new car any other way. The entire process makes the new car buying experience truly special. Otherwise, I'll save the money and buy used.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> I started this thread is because I've been wanting to do an ED for at least 10 years. And, after reading everyone's experiences,* I think the WAIT is the deal killer*. I know everyone enjoyed their trip to Germany and EU, and driving their cars on the autobahn. I have been to Germany and EU too many times to get excited, with the exception of driving my own car on the autobahn, but that alone does not excite me enough to overcome the wait. How long, 6-8 weeks?
> 
> Edit: Now if that F80 M3 is sweet enough, maybe I will change my mind.


.

I think most car freaks will have a difficult time finding the car they want on a dealer's lot. That means you will be doing a factory order whereby you are still going to wait for delivery via a trans Atlantic crossing.

On top of that you've got to wait for a build date on the car, which from what we hear, especially if you are looking for a 335i, keeps getting pushed further and further out. When you do an ED, the delivery date (in Munich) is fixed; no worrying about the date being pushed back. So, unless you're one of the few fanatics that can be happy with what you find on a lot, I don't think the wait issue is any worse than a U.S. delivery.

.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

The pain of the wait is less if you're returning to something nice waiting in your garage.
After doing Europe in a BMW coming back to a lesser car is tough.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, and to answer the original question,

*Pro:* The *memories* you've built with your car.

For me, those memories include, but aren't limited to, driving the Swiss Alps, driving through Italy to places like Venice, Rome, Pompeii, Amalfi, and Bellagio. Then upon achieving "break in," really opening the car up on the Autobahn adds another memory. Taking the factory tour where your car has just been assembled furthers the connection to the car. When you're home once again, and reunited with the car, seeing and driving the car brings all these incredible memories back.

*Con:* Like most everyone else, the wait. But, *It's damn well worth it!*

.


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

mdsbuc said:


> .
> 
> I think most car freaks will have a difficult time finding the car they want on a dealer's lot. That means you will be doing a factory order whereby you are still going to wait for delivery via a trans Atlantic crossing.
> 
> ...


Also, with ed you could quite possibly get your car sooner because you don't have to wait for an allocation. I've heard of US delivery guys getting their cars 4-5 months after order, especially for a 335.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Bimmer App


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pro: The experience of a lifetime... at the Welt and in Bavaria itself. I'll never forget it.
Con: That I can't do it more often.

For me... it was 4 and a half months from the initial order (July 14th) to my US delivery (December 1st). I didn't find that at all unacceptable and I think the timeline was just great for my needs. On the flip-side, I DID have another car to drive (1996 Subaru SVX LSi) that I listed for sale about two months before US delivery and actually sold ironically 4 days before my PCD. I was lucky... but even if I hadn't had another car to lean on I probably would've picked up a beater or just ridden my motorcycle. The only part that would've been a problem would've been groceries  Remember if you desperately need a car it's not that hard to pick up a good beater for $1000, drive it for six months and sell it for almost what you purchased it for (or sometimes a profit!).

I know some people have waited longer for their cars... and some have waited shorter. I could've shortened my wait time by ordering a bit later, but I wanted to make sure everything was going to fall in place with my chosen delivery date. 

Having said that; I didn't actually have the "tease" of driving my car in Germany. I somewhat regret that in a way; the original 135i they built for me was totaled a week before my delivery date when it was on its way from Leipzig to Munich so they had to build me a new one that wouldn't be ready. Still, the experience of The Welt was intact and they did a mock delivery with one of their floor cars then loaned me a 535i for the duration of my trip.

Just do it, man. It's worth it. I told a friend of mine pretty much exactly what I've said here and he did the same as me (an M3 sedan though... lucky sod...) but during his wait he picked up an old 4WD Toyota pick up truck for about $2000. He decided to keep it in the end so he had something to haul stuff with, loves his M3 and has pictures all over his house from his trip. He also knows he could offload said pickup for the same price he paid for it if he so chooses... but for now he's quite happy with both vehicles.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

The wait is a significant "con", but not nearly enough to be the deal breaker the OP is calling it. We've done three now, and have both said we'll never buy a car any other way if we can help it.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Pro: You get a free European vacation (if you consider the money saved on the deal, plus using your car as a free "rental")

Con: The wait...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

The biggest problem with Euro Delivery is that you have to get a new BMW (flame suit on). I'm not a major fan of the current crop of new BMWs. However, I can't even look at other new cars (other German premium brands and exotics not included) because they don't offer anything comparable. The closest would be getting a Corvette delivered at the Corvette Museum in KY, but I-65 sure ain't the autobahn.

Too bad Subaru doesn't do JD for the new BRZ.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

the_fox said:


> Pro: You get a free European vacation (if you consider the money saved on the deal, plus using your car as a free "rental")
> 
> .


In theory.
Have yet to make that part work as planned. Some how the vacation costs a multiple of the savings. In other words, if I save any more money I'll go broke.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised that no one mentioned that having only two weeks of free insurance is a bummer. My dream retirement trip would be doing ED, then tooling all around Europe for a couple of weeks, if not months. But having to pay that insurance would be lethal to any such trip plans.

My pros are all the above listed reasons plus getting Weisswurst, pretzels and beer when picking up the car rather than getting shrink-wrapped muffins and bottled water at the local dealership. Also, for a guy of my somewhat limited means, it was really nice to be treated like someone special at the Welt. I'll probably never stay at the Vier Jahreszeiten or Kempinski, dine at the Konigshof or Acquerello, or shop at Gucci but those few hours I spent at the BMW Welt gave me a brief taste of how the rest of you folk live. 

Naturally the wait is the biggest con, but I also found the lack of information from BMW prior to going to be a pain in the butt. Thank God for you guys at Bimmerfest. I pity the fool that heads over to Munich with just the info BMW NA sends you. Certainly the folks at the Welt will take good care of you, but advance research will help you make the best use of your time while over there.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Gluhwein said:


> I'm kind of surprised that no one mentioned that having only two weeks of free insurance is a bummer. My dream retirement trip would be doing ED, then tooling all around Europe for a couple of weeks, if not months. But having to pay that insurance would be lethal to any such trip plans.


I view the awesome insurance as a pro, not con. Remember, its all on top of the great savings on the price of the car too. You could get 5 months of insurance ($2,329) for less than what you save compared to buying the car in the more typical manner.

One month of insurance (two extra weeks) is reasonable at $274. Remember, if you're tooling around Europe, you're also having to pay for food, gas, and lodging which over a month would make that $274 insignificant. I spent that much last time I was in Europe on a 1/2 day rental car for the 'Ring.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Remember this is a zero deductible policy. Also you won't be paying US insurance or license fees. 


> 14 Days $0
> 1 Month $274.00
> 2 Months $788.00
> 3 Months $1,301.00
> ...


Another option is to drop off the ED car after 1 month and then get a long term rental. Time it right and your BMW will be ready for redelivery when you get back to the US.

EDIT: It would probably be cheaper to keep your BMW than pay for a rental car.


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Pro- Cost Savings 

Con- The wait.

ED is a great experience... but i'd personally like not to worry about my own car while traveling. I'd love to be able to rent a BMW in Munich for a reasonable long term rate and then drop it off back to them. I know that they have something set up, but the nicer are kind of pricey per day. That could be in conjunction with ED (Pick up own car, victory lap, drop off car, pick up rental)


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

VIZSLA said:


> One thing that hasn't been mentioned.
> When doing an ED you get the exact car you want. The majority of domestic deliveries are off the lot or from regional stock. If you want to spec a car you're going to have to wait that way too.


True, it took about 2 months from spec to delivery.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

If you have driven on the autobahn as much as I have (at least 8K miles in rentals), it would not be a big deal driving my new BMW on it. So, that is not a pro for me. The only pro I see is to show it off a new BMW to families I know in Germany, but then, Germans do not like showoffs.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> True, it took about 2 months from spec to delivery.


Given what's available on my dealers lot (almost all 4wd) it would be worth the wait if I wasn't doing an ED.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> If you have driven on the autobahn as much as I have (at least 8K miles in rentals), it would not be a big deal driving my new BMW on it. So, that is not a pro for me. The only pro I see is to show it off a new BMW to families I know in Germany, but then, Germans do not like showoffs.


True but when you get back and someone asks "what'll she do?" It's nice to say well I've had it up to 135".


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

ED guys, don't forget the sign the bimmerfest log book. No, I have never done ED, but I've been to the werks enough times...


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

VIZSLA said:


> In theory.
> Have yet to make that part work as planned. Some how the vacation costs a multiple of the savings. In other words, if I save any more money I'll go broke.


Buy an M6 convertible... since the savings are a percentage of the US delivery price (even less if you go with the invoice+ route) then you ought to realize some AMAZING savings on that car.

If you manage to spend more than that on the trip, then you're doing it wrong. Or right. I'm not sure which but either way you'll have a massive grin on your face


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

thumper_330 said:


> Buy an M6 convertible... since the savings are a percentage of the US delivery price (even less if you go with the invoice+ route) then you ought to realize some AMAZING savings on that car.
> 
> If you manage to spend more than that on the trip, then you're doing it wrong. Or right. I'm not sure which but either way you'll have a massive grin on your face


You've never met my wife.

To be fair we timed both EDs to ordinal anniversaries and weren't exactly in economy mode.
With the right effort ED savings on any car can defray the costs of a European trip.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Dave 330i said:


> I...I've been wanting to do an ED for at least 10 years. And, after reading everyone's experiences,* I think the WAIT is the deal killer*.


If I had waited 10 years it would kill me too... :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Pro - definitely being spoiled by the ENTIRE experience. The Welt delivery, driving on the autobahn, etc.

Con - only con is coming back to driving in the US, and being pissed off 10 minutes after getting behind the wheel. THE LEFT LANE IS FOR PASSING 

In my head, I knew when i decided to do this that I would not have my car until december so wait is not that big a deal. It just is... and I compare it to special ordering a car, just after an extended test drive, in a foreign car, on better roads with better drivers... :rofl:


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> if i had waited 10 years it would kill me too... :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Pro - definitely being spoiled by the entire experience. The welt delivery, driving on the autobahn, etc.
> 
> ...


+++++++1

In Texas, since more roads including rural areas are being increased to 80 mph, it is becoming illegal to drive in the left lane. You will get a ticket. You have been warned!


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

640GC said:


> +++++++1
> 
> In Texas, since more roads including rural areas are being increased to 80 mph, it is becoming illegal to drive in the left lane. You will get a ticket. You have been warned!


This makes me so happy - I can cry  What parts of Texas, what highways? Do share.

Sorry, I know this has nothing to do with the PRO VS CON.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

1 Pro= ED price
1 Con= wait for redelivery


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

640GC said:


> +++++++1
> 
> In Texas, since more roads including rural areas are being increased to 80 mph, it is becoming illegal to drive in the left lane. You will get a ticket. You have been warned!


Its illegal in many areas of the country. The problem is its obeyed about as frequently as speed limits, and enforced even less.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> Its illegal in many areas of the country. The problem is its obeyed about as frequently as speed limits, and enforced even less.


You're more likely to be stopped for passing on the right than for traveling below the speed limit in the far left lane.


----------



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

Dave 330i said:


> If you have driven on the autobahn as much as I have (at least 8K miles in rentals), it would not be a big deal driving my new BMW on it. So, that is not a pro for me. The only pro I see is to show it off a new BMW to families I know in Germany, but then, Germans do not like showoffs.


I enjoyed doing this too but I also felt bad after for that exact reason.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

cwsqbm said:


> I view the awesome insurance as a pro, not con. Remember, its all on top of the great savings on the price of the car too. You could get 5 months of insurance ($2,329) for less than what you save compared to buying the car in the more typical manner.
> 
> One month of insurance (two extra weeks) is reasonable at $274. Remember, if you're tooling around Europe, you're also having to pay for food, gas, and lodging which over a month would make that $274 insignificant. I spent that much last time I was in Europe on a 1/2 day rental car for the 'Ring.


Yes, it's a great deal. I'm just saying I wish it were longer. Two weeks isn't enough time to really enjoy Europe. But alas, I am dreaming. I appreciate what they give as is.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> This makes me so happy - I can cry  What parts of Texas, what highways? Do share.
> 
> Sorry, I know this has nothing to do with the PRO VS CON.


Most of the country/rural roads are having their limits increased to 80mph. If your on one that is four lanes, the left lane will be for passing only.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

640GC said:


> Most of the country/rural roads are having their limits increased to 80mph. If your on one that is four lanes, the left lane will be for passing only.


I have driven a lot of the USA interstates. I found the best roads and the most courteous drivers are in Tennessee (AL, KY came close). Some sections of I-65 are comparable to the autobahn in smoothness. At one stretch I reached 130 mph (GPS verified). Not trying to brag but to convince that the highway was smooth enough to drive that fast. There were signs that read "slower car move right". Drivers do move over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: Video from a few days ago. Had to stop handheld recording because I was closing up on the car in front of me.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

3


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

VIZSLA said:


> True but when you get back and someone asks "what'll she do?" It's nice to say well I've had it up to 135".


Or, depending on the car, an electronically speed limited 155 (indicated was 160 MPH/260 KPH, pegged).



Dave 330i said:


> At one stretch I reached 130 mph (GPS verified).


On our first road trip with our new 335is Coupe in September last year we did an indicated 140 (not GPS verified) on a remote, newly paved, traffic-free stretch of CA 395. I honestly never thought I would see Autobahn speeds again!


----------

